# Drills for penetrating punch



## ehsen (Aug 10, 2007)

I heard a lot about penetrating punch (A punch which badly hearts internal organs). Can anyone suggest me few drills to practice this technique. I am not a kung fu practitioner so I would appreciate If someone give me a detailed answer.

:asian:


----------



## CheukMo (Aug 10, 2007)

The best way would be to find a Gung Fu (Kung Fu) teacher. Most Chinese MA's have some version of an internal punch. If you can't or won't find a sifu. here are some links related to the Wing Chun (credited to Bruce Lee, even thought he didn't invent it) one-inch punch.

http://http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Kx9iPFMriz0

http://forum.kungfumagazine.com/forum/archive/index.php/t-3703.html

http://www.amazon.com/gp/reader/0918642027/ref=sib_dp_pt/104-5232869-6953516#reader-link


----------



## bcbernam777 (Aug 11, 2007)

ehsen said:


> I heard a lot about penetrating punch (A punch which badly hearts internal organs). Can anyone suggest me few drills to practice this technique. I am not a kung fu practitioner so I would appreciate If someone give me a detailed answer.
> 
> :asian:


 
Such penetrating power in punching only comes after the proper development of energy as the punches in Gung Fu especially Wing Chun do not rely of mere brute force, but rather more dynamic structural interplays that are developed through the proper devotion to the fundamentals. This is why in Wing chun the proper development of the Sui Lum Tao (being the first form in Wing Chun) is so important. Punching is a matter not just of muscle and tendon but on structure, to be able to penetrate with your punch you must develop the proper structure, so that your punch is not like an iron bar but like a whip. To do this you must learn how to punch in a relaxed manner, and to punch in a relaxed manner you must understand the dynamics of how the punch is supported by the proper foundation.

Find a good gung fu teacher and pay the price to learn properly, as there are no simplistic drills that will aid you in the development of such power.


----------



## ehsen (Aug 11, 2007)

wow, It seems a complicated thing. Anyway I would find a master to learn this technique.

Thanks for your replies.


----------



## KamonGuy2 (Aug 13, 2007)

When Kevin Chan hits me, you can feel it in the organs. A lot of dim mak techniques attack the internal organs as well as pressure points. 

And as my esteemed colleagues have pointed out, most Chinese MA have these kind of punches. 

If you are ever near a Kamon class, pop in and ask an instructor about hitting.

We have a DVD for sale on our website about punching and the stuff that you are talking about, but to be honest it is better to go to a class and see it in person


----------



## ehsen (Aug 13, 2007)

I have a book about "Dim Mak Points". i never read it before seriously but i think now i should pay serious attention to this book.


----------



## KamonGuy2 (Aug 13, 2007)

Dim mak is okay. There are a lot of phoney teachers out there and some exceptional instructors. A lot of instructors take about 5 minutes to find certain pressure points which is not very useful except for healing (ie if you are in a fight you don't want to be hanging around trying to find pressure points!!)

I have seen programmes and heard from other martial artists that dim mak can be used very well (so that when you strike you make contact with a pressure point) and that the speed of strikes is amazing. 

Sadly I have not met any UK Dim Mak teachers who were any good, but if anyone knows any it might be helpful to post their details here


----------



## ehsen (Aug 13, 2007)

> f you are in a fight you don't want to be hanging around trying to find pressure points!!)



I agree with you that in a fight you can't waste time on finding a pressure point. But I believe that continuous practice can improve someone's target hitting and make him fluent with this technique.

Beside in my view its lot more easier to  hit on pressure points while fighting with an average or below average fighter (Obviously you wont have time for pressure points if your opponent is a master).


----------



## KamonGuy2 (Aug 14, 2007)

ehsen said:


> I agree with you that in a fight you can't waste time on finding a pressure point. But I believe that continuous practice can improve someone's target hitting and make him fluent with this technique.
> 
> Beside in my view its lot more easier to hit on pressure points while fighting with an average or below average fighter (Obviously you wont have time for pressure points if your opponent is a master).


What I am saying is that if you are fighting a average or below average fighter, you might as well fight using another art!

Most pressure points are extremely small targets and ridiculously hard to find. Others are very easy to find. But why waste time trying to find them when you can hit someone really hard?


----------



## ehsen (Aug 14, 2007)

yeap, You are 100% right. :asian:


----------



## Touch Of Death (Aug 14, 2007)

This may or may not make sense but when you punch your paths should be... )( and not... ().
Sean


----------



## CheukMo (Aug 15, 2007)

Kamon Guy, I know what you mean about sifu/sigung hits. When sigung Ken Chung hit me I felt it inside my chest, with an electrical feel to it. As far as pressure points go, they are good to maintain control of a person after having subdued them, but not much good in a fight (at least at my low level). Someone on a "master" level may be something different.


----------



## KamonGuy2 (Aug 15, 2007)

CheukMo said:


> Kamon Guy, I know what you mean about sifu/sigung hits. When sigung Ken Chung hit me I felt it inside my chest, with an electrical feel to it. As far as pressure points go, they are good to maintain control of a person after having subdued them, but not much good in a fight (at least at my low level). Someone on a "master" level may be something different.


Yeah. looking at these masters in the street etc you would not think they could hit with anything. But it felt like someone had thrown a car into my chest. It was a real deep penetrating punch. 

I agree with you on the pressure points. They can be good for grabs (pressure points behind the ears, etc), but I would rather use punches and 'normal' strikes to subdue my opponent and then apply pressure points


----------



## profesormental (Aug 18, 2007)

Greetings.

Strikes that have this effect depend on several things.

One of the most important being the method of execution.

Of course, timing and actually hitting the guy are more important, yet we'll assume that you did your Chi Sao and San Da training to get that.

Such hits don't really need very specific targeting, IF you either sequence your hits or hit in an unbraced angle of the body.

This I know because even if the body is braced and hit in the right pectoral area (where it don't normally hurt... that is why pro wrestlers hit each other there really hard) you can get significant effect.

I have video where you can see one of my students almost get knocked out from a backfist strike to the chest (that was with a chest protector... now I make them use 2).

The methods of execution are snapping, thrusting (linear paths);

hammering, roundhousing, hooking  (angular paths);

and whipping (has linear and angular paths depending on execution).

The thing you want to develop is a feel for transferring the energy of the strike explosively upon impact AND making sure your body doesn't absorb this explosiveness upon impact.

Here's what I mean.

If you strike someone in a thrusting manner, and at the time of impact your joints aren't braced, they will absorb the shock of the strike (joint compression, wrist flex, elbow and shoulder flex). Even a bit can make a real difference and then the energy of the strike will be dissipated, even though you might move the attacker...

like moving a heavy bag around with your hits with a "pushing" effect instead of a "boom" that distorts the bags shape yet doesn't change the position of it a lot.

Wall bag training helps a lot in this instance for linear strikes. It teaches you to brace against the power of your own punches and delivers the impact without compromising structure.

Yet this is not just whacking it mindlessly. It is a progressive training regime.

These you can add to your Chi Sao and San Da training so as to make them functional. If done right, they should start working functionally in a few months.

Hope that helps.

Juan M. Mercado


----------

